

Ask HN: Best JavaScript Single Page Apps - binaryanomaly

What are the best SPAs (Single Page Apps) you&#x27;ve encountered so far?<p>I&#x27;m looking for good examples to demonstrate business the potentially better experience with an SPA over classic server side produced html pages.<p>Complex examples would be preferred over simple ones.
======
hdra
Trello [https://trello.com](https://trello.com)

------
brianchu
Facebook, Twitter, Asana. Interestingly, each developed their own JavaScript
libraries/frameworks - React, Flight, and Luna (Luna is not open-source).

Others: Google Maps.

I don't find Gmail to be a particularly good example, unfortunately.

~~~
binaryanomaly
Thanks for the examples with frameworks. Still looking for more good corporate
sites with Angular or the likes...

~~~
brianchu
Two salient examples of Angular include: Amazon's AWS dev console (not the
best example of Angular, but the only public use by a large corp I know of),
and Lift's web app (lift.do).

I also know that Apple uses Angular for a few internal (non-public) developer
tools/consoles.

Angular is a framework, heavier than the other frameworks too. Twitter and
Facebook are particularly good examples because they use both server and
client-side rendering, so they get the best of both worlds (fast initial page
render and fast subsequent client renders). I love Angular, but Angular can't
do this currently.

~~~
binaryanomaly
AWS dev console? I can only find the mgmt. console and it looks not like
angular - do you have an url?

[http://www.nasa.gov/](http://www.nasa.gov/) uses angular as well bit it's a
bit media heavy why i consider it only a mediocre example.

With angular you can include server side produced html as well? Or how are
React and Flight better regarding that aspect?

------
oever
Another self-plug: WebODF and ViewerJS. Editor and viewer of OpenDocument
Format files respectively. 100% client side.
[http://webodf.org](http://webodf.org)
[http://viewerjs.org](http://viewerjs.org)

------
marcomassaro
[http://getflow.com](http://getflow.com)

backbone + rails

------
thatha7777
GMail is a single-page app that popularized rendering on the browser/AJAX in
many ways.

------
tzaman
shameless self-promo: [https://app.codeable.io](https://app.codeable.io) (our
startup). We have rewritten the whole app in AngularJS (with Rails API).

~~~
matiaspenas
Dont send us to a sign-in page without knowing what you do.

[https://codeable.io/](https://codeable.io/)

~~~
tzaman
That was deliberate, because you can't see the app unless logged in, but can
see the source

